# Male or Female- what's your favorite?



## MNL (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello all. My husband and I believe we want a male Havanese. Our ideal dog would be playful and affectionate. I've read that female Havanese can tend to me more aloof and less affectionate than male dogs. Obviously, a healthy pup and good temperament is the/our primary priority. Given those things the same - male or female? Thank you for any feedback! Happy New Year to all!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

When we were researching this breed, we read that both males and females are very affectionate and devoted to their owners. It was interesting, however, because we also read that the female Havanese says, "I LOVE YOU," whereas the male Havanese says, "I'M IN LOVE WITH YOU," i.e., is even more into his owner than the female. We don't consider Shama (a female runt of a runt) to be aloof, but she is very independent and prefers to always be on the go as opposed to settling down in our laps like we imagined a lap dog would. She loves to play (even by herself) and seems very happy when we play with her, i.e., isn't aloof when she could be engaging with us. We're thinking that as she ages, she may settle down more and eventually behave more like a stereotypical lap dog . . . Good luck with your decision. You didn't ask, but I would encourage you to not choose your dog based on its coloring. There are so many color possibilities among the Havanese, and personality should definitely trump coloring . . .


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

We had 3 Havanese, 1 female and 2 males. We had Violet for a little over year before we got Spencer. She was very affectionate, and followed me everywhere. 
Spencer was definitely a lap dog and very bonded to my husband. Frederick was next and he and Spencer were only 6 months apart. Frederick was very affectionate, and a Velcro dog! 

Now we have Jade and she follows us and loves to be carried around. 
I think personality is what you should look for. Having had both I don't have a preference. 
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Molly is really the best of both worlds. She can be independent, amuse herself with her toys, and not have to follow me everywhere I go in the house. On the other hand, her favorite spot to chill is on my lap when I am sitting in my recliner. She is definitely a dog that loves people. When I would take her to another home for a play date with another Hav she would give equal attention to the owner as well as the dog! I wanted a female because I did not want to deal with marking or humping. As payback I got a female that loves to hump her toys! Thank God she doesn't try it with people.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think that gender is nearly as important as personality of the dog and personality can vary widely! For example, Ricky is very independent and confident, BUT he always wants to be in the vicinity of us. If Momi and I are going two different directions, Ricky will follow me. Given a choice he prefers to hang out with me. If Momi and I are in the same room, he prefers to snuggle with Momi. If I move to a different room, Ricky will get up and follow me. However, Ricky has his 4 foot rule with me, he will lay near me but usually 4 feet away. Generally, he does not want to cuddle with me, only Momi. It's a guy thing.

Don't get hung up on gender, coloring, size, etc. You will know the right one when you see it......and it is usually because the dog will pick YOU for its forever home rather than you picking the dog!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Our first havanese was a male and very much a lap dog. He became ours at 10yrs when my Dad passed away. When Sparky was 14yrs old I knew he would probably not live much longer due to his cardiomyopathy. I decided it had to be another male Havanese because Sparky was such a great dog. He was affectionate, quiet, loved his toys, going for walks and riding in the car. He liked to cuddle on the sofa or sit in our lap. When Scout arrived as a 11 week old puppy the two got to be good friends for one year. Scout is the sweetest dog ever and tries to get everyones attention to pet him. He isn't a lap dog, but is very affectionate. We decided to get another Havanese because he thought Scout missed his buddy. This time we got Truffles a female. She has a totally different personality than our males. She became the boss of the house from the first day at 3 lbs. My friend says she has an attitude. All attention must be on her! She doesn't want Scout to get any extra attention. Scout always let's her have her way. Truffles isn't a lap dog, but does like to sit next to us or behind us on top of the sofa. She loves to give kisses which Scout doesn't do. She growls at anything she doesn't like. 😉 I've never heard Scout growl. 😊 Truffles always has to follow us. I would say from my limited experience males are sweet and laid back. Females higher energy and a little bossy! 😁 Both are affectionate, but if different ways.


----------



## MNL (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you! As far as coloring, when I sent our information to the breeder, although we like lighter colors - Healthy and good temperament is the priority so I agree - we're not choosing a dog for its color. I get freaked out by ticks and I guess thats why lighter color! But, no - I love all the clors of Havanese - just beautiful dogs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have two girls and a boy, and have many friends with both. This isn't a breed with a strong difference between sexes... Ricky's Popi is right... ask the breeder to help you pick the RIGHT dog for you. I had no strong gender preference for Kodi, my first, and because the people ahead of me on the waiting list wanted girls, and the Kings had a litter of all boys, I got a puppy.  It was love at first sight for both of us, although we also did temperament testing. Kodi loves EVERYBODY, but is especially attached to me. He's not a "lap dog" per se, but is always close by. 

Pixel came next, and again, I didn't have a strong preference... although I was slightly leaning toward a girl, just to experience both. Se is TOTALLY attached to my husband, although I am "second best" if he's not around. She's more cautious with strangers, but once she has decided you are a friend, you're a friend for life. She is definitely the most intense of my three.

Panda was a happy mistake... I wasn't even looking for a puppy. I was helping temperament test a litter for a friend, and just fell in love with her tremendously out-going, "look at me" attitude. She is the wild child trouble maker, but also tremendously affectionate. She is the only one who will actively ask to get up in our laps. Not all the time, but she's very insistent when she wants it.  

I find all three very sweet and loving, even though they have different personalities. What I've seen, both in my dogs and other people's Havanese is that the girls have a bit more intensity about them, while they boys are just a bit more chill.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I wanted a female to lessen the chance of having a dog that humps and/or marks. Emmie does neither. YEAH! I love her independent, confident and playful nature and how much she adores her mama, and as she gets older (almost 5) she gets even cuddlier. She used to prefer to be on the floor near me while watching TV and sleep in her crate at night but now she hangs out or sleeps next to me on the couch and bed. Her temperament is ideal for me and our lifestyle - we go lots of different places everyday and she does well with new experiences. I lucked out with the perfect dog for me and my family. I'm so blessed to have her in my life.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

MNL said:


> Thank you! As far as coloring, when I sent our information to the breeder, although we like lighter colors - Healthy and good temperament is the priority so I agree - we're not choosing a dog for its color. I get freaked out by ticks and I guess thats why lighter color! But, no - I love all the clors of Havanese - just beautiful dogs!


I have to agree with you about it being easier to find a tick on a light colored dog. Ticks are a problem here because of all the deer. We have found a few on Scout. We now give both dogs NexGard once a month and haven't seen a tick.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never had a male dog as I was always afraid of them marking. Now, however, I wouldn't shy away from a male if the personality was what I was looking for. Willow is a female. She is not really a snuggle bug. She'll sit on my lap on her terms but she always wants to be close by. She always wants to know where both of us are. She's "my" dog but also loves her daddy. I've also heard the the phrase that females love you but males are in love with you. However, I think it just depends upon the individual dog. If personality is important to you, I would ask the breeder for their advice and not reject the choice because it's not the sex you prefer.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I love what my breeder has said: It is heavily dependent on the specific temperament of the individual dog, but girls tend to say "Love me, love me, love me!" and boys are more "I love you, I love you, I love you!"

I have only had boys, so I can't speak one way or another


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our Havs are boys. Leo is quite the snuggler while Rexy is very busy. They both adore us! Rexy is still a young busy boy though there are times recently when he will stand on our lap for cuddles but not really lay down and relax. Leo will snuggle close with his head on our lap or scooched up against us. 
Leo and Rex play like little boys. They go hard wrestling, chasing, tugging 2-3 times a day for 10-40 minutes then collapse side by side! I think boys tend to let stuff roll off while sometimes girls can get their noses out of joint and be fussy! I definitely think talking with a breeder about what you want in a dog and allowing him/her to help match you to a puppy will result in the most satisfaction with your new Hav.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I've never had a male dog as I was always afraid of them marking. Now, however, I wouldn't shy away from a male if the personality was what I was looking for. Willow is a female. She is not really a snuggle bug. She'll sit on my lap on her terms but she always wants to be close by. She always wants to know where both of us are. She's "my" dog but also loves her daddy. I've also heard the the phrase that females love you but males are in love with you. However, I think it just depends upon the individual dog. If personality is important to you, I would ask the breeder for their advice and not reject the choice because it's not the sex you prefer.


Males don't HAVE to mark (at least indoors). I was very careful not to EVER let Kodi sniff vertical surfaces where other dogs might have marked. He has never marked in the house. He will mark occasionally outdoors at a trial site, where a lot of other dogs have marked, and there are few options for where to take them out to potty, but he didn't even start THAT until he was over 2 years old. And it's actually pretty funny. He has this dainty little leg lift, like, "See! I can be just like the big dogs!" :laugh:

Some male dogs (and some females for that matter) need to LEARN that marking indoors is NEVER OK... But they CAN learn it, just like potty training. In Europe, few male dogs are her neutered unless there is a medical reason, and very few people have problems with their dogs marking inside the house.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

April R said:


> I think personality is what you should look for. Having had both I don't have a preference. Good luck with your choice.


+1. If you are going to have only one dog, gender is not as essential, personality - alpha or not, independent or less so, how food motivated (trainable). My half hav Ollie, I thought he wasn't snuggly, till I just got another, rehomed Chug - she is very high energy, and I realize now, how snuggly Ollie really is, with me.

The Havanese are truly a remarkable breed, smart, peppy, but also, they know how to chill with you. Always up for any adventure you want to take them on, friendly with dogs and people alike, and not yippy or nippy like other toy breeds.

I have found the 'myths' about male and female dogs, generally not to be true. Like, females are more protective than male. not true. Males are 'in love' with you vs. females 'love' you...not true.

I'm sure the breeder will be very helpful in selecting a pup for you, based on your personality and lifestyle.

Good luck, and I know you will have tons of fun.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I wanted a small (10-13 pounds), male, black and white Havanese. I ended up with a 17.5 pound chocolate, sassy, _me first always_ girl, and turned out to be the perfect dog for me. I can't begin to express in words how much I adore her, even when she's up to trouble, which she often is. My heart just expands whenever I look at her. She's just over a year and a half, and has gotten more loving as time goes by. She's definitely a lap dog, and big time cuddler, but on her terms, though this didn't start until she was around 10 months old. For the first couple months I had her, she showed very little interest in me, except as a food source, sometimes avoided me as well as all people, and only cared for my other dog. She's super smart, wants to please, is 1000000000% food motivated. She's a velcro dog out in the world, but is very independent in the house, and I sometimes have to go looking for her, as she'll happily hang out by herself in other rooms, usually after stealing some toy from the cat or my other dog. I have four friends with five male Havanese. One is the sweetest, gentlest, happiest chill dog I've ever met, and was from birth. The other three are complete rabble rousers, trouble makers, outgoing to the point of occasionally difficulty, and only two are cuddlers. The only person I know with another female has a gentle, velcro, shy, but playful girl. All are affectionate, though my girl is afraid of, and has an attitude with some women, and isn't really interested in children, and will avoid them or tolerate them politely. She adores all men, and will often jump up on a bench at the dog park to sit next to a man, sometimes even putting her head on a lap, even if they've never met. I've just decided they're all weirdos with their own temperaments and quirks.

Heather Glen, I met a year-old, GORGEOUS Rockhurst pup in the dog park yesterday, visiting from Ontario, and thought of you and Scout. He was red parti, and the king of play time with others, though it was his first time there.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Males don't HAVE to mark (at least indoors). I was very careful not to EVER let Kodi sniff vertical surfaces where other dogs might have marked. He has never marked in the house. He will mark occasionally outdoors at a trial site, where a lot of other dogs have marked, and there are few options for where to take them out to potty, but he didn't even start THAT until he was over 2 years old. And it's actually pretty funny. He has this dainty little leg lift, like, "See! I can be just like the big dogs!" :laugh:
> 
> Some male dogs (and some females for that matter) need to LEARN that marking indoors is NEVER OK... But they CAN learn it, just like potty training. In Europe, few male dogs are her neutered unless there is a medical reason, and very few people have problems with their dogs marking inside the house.


Another thing I used to worry about with male dogs was the little pink lipstick that used to pop out :grin2: once in a while with males! I guess I was a prude! It wouldn't bother me know though. It used to kind of embarrass me!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Another thing I used to worry about with male dogs was the little pink lipstick that used to pop out :grin2: once in a while with males! I guess I was a prude! It wouldn't bother me know though. It used to kind of embarrass me!


ound: I guess after raising two (human) boys, and owning and training many male horses, both geldings and stallions, very little of that sort bothers me!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

boomana said:


> I wanted a small (10-13 pounds), male, black and white Havanese. I ended up with a 17.5 pound chocolate, sassy, _me first always_ girl, and turned out to be the perfect dog for me. I can't begin to express in words how much I adore her, even when she's up to trouble, which she often is. My heart just expands whenever I look at her. She's just over a year and a half, and has gotten more loving as time goes by. She's definitely a lap dog, and big time cuddler, but on her terms, though this didn't start until she was around 10 months old. For the first couple months I had her, she showed very little interest in me, except as a food source, sometimes avoided me as well as all people, and only cared for my other dog. She's super smart, wants to please, is 1000000000% food motivated. She's a velcro dog out in the world, but is very independent in the house, and I sometimes have to go looking for her, as she'll happily hang out by herself in other rooms, usually after stealing some toy from the cat or my other dog. I have four friends with five male Havanese. One is the sweetest, gentlest, happiest chill dog I've ever met, and was from birth. The other three are complete rabble rousers, trouble makers, outgoing to the point of occasionally difficulty, and only two are cuddlers. The only person I know with another female has a gentle, velcro, shy, but playful girl. All are affectionate, though my girl is afraid of, and has an attitude with some women, and isn't really interested in children, and will avoid them or tolerate them politely. She adores all men, and will often jump up on a bench at the dog park to sit next to a man, sometimes even putting her head on a lap, even if they've never met. I've just decided they're all weirdos with their own temperaments and quirks.
> 
> Heather Glen, I met a year-old, GORGEOUS Rockhurst pup in the dog park yesterday, visiting from Ontario, and thought of you and Scout. He was red parti, and the king of play time with others, though it was his first time there.


Beth does have gorgeous dogs! I remember how friendly they all were when we went to meet Scout at 10 weeks. They all wanted to sit next to us. My hubby says everyone loves Scout at the park. &#128522;


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

My new little girl definitely has more 'tude than my male Havanese. That said, she is a cuddler/lap dog from the get, while my boy is a 'next to you, not on you' and always has been. He is very affectionate, but not a lapdog. He likes to be picked up and held if you're standing (as if he's a royal pet), but will squirm away if you sit down with him that way. My new little girl would take hours long naps on my neck/chest if I allowed it. Raffy, the boy, would squirm away as a pup and go lay at the other end of the couch with a huff as if to say "leave me alone, I'm sleepin!" when he was tired. Sassy has barked at a variety of things from day one, while Raffy was all but silent until 6 months old. She also has no problem putting Raffy in his place (even though he is 3 times her size), while he is quite content to roll over onto his back and let her maul him. 

I think that each dog has a personality of its own, despite gender. I looked for an playful, outgoing dog with Raffy and he is definitely that. With Sassy I was hoping for more a a lapdog and so far that seems to be working out. She's just a lapdog with attitude, is all.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Another thing I used to worry about with male dogs was the little pink lipstick that used to pop out :grin2: once in a while with males!


:grin2: I can assure you Jackie, that female Havanese stick out their little pink lipstick tongues too! 

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I think both make great companions either way you look at it. I have Sammy so male :smile2: I love him to bits. Have never had a female but i understand they tend to have a better temperament and don't have any bad habits. Not sure about that at all.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django has been my one and only dog so I really don't have much of an opinion however the breeder told us that the male havanese tends to bond more with you than the females and the male Havanese urine does not burn grass. Just a little tidbit of which I know to be true.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

littlebuddy said:


> Django has been my one and only dog so I really don't have much of an opinion however the breeder told us that the male havanese tends to bond more with you than the females and the male Havanese urine does not burn grass. Just a little tidbit of which I know to be true.


Female urine does not necessarily burn grass more than urine from male dogs. It's typically an issue with dogs fed a poor diet, especially kibble-based ones as they're more dehydrated and their urine is more alkaline. And if a dog pees in the same location and pees a lot that would impact the grass more than dogs that pee in different places. So it's not a gender issue per se.

Check out this article on this topic from Dr. Karen Becker:
3 Reasons Your Dog's Urine Kills Your Grass - And What to Do About It


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> :grin2: I can assure you Jackie, that female Havanese stick out their little pink lipstick tongues too!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


:x Ha! Ha! :laugh2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Female urine does not necessarily burn grass more than urine from male dogs. It's typically an issue with dogs fed a poor diet, especially kibble-based ones as they're more dehydrated and their urine is more alkaline. And if a dog pees in the same location and pees a lot that would impact the grass more than dogs that pee in different places. So it's not a gender issue per se.


Yes! Kodi's urine NEVER burned our grass until the VERY snowy winter a couple of years back, when the only place he had to go was this little "canyon" we shoveled for him. It was a small area, and I'm sure he had to pee in the same area many times before the snow melted. THAT year, I had to do a lot of lawn patching. Otherwise, I've seen absolutely NO difference between having just Kodi or adding the two girls. They eat quality food, and have plenty of space, and we don't get any burned spots on the lawn.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout always goes wee the same spot. My husband and I always watch so we can water the area or there will be a brown spot. We also water Truffles so when she goes. Scout doesn't go often so when he does it's a flood!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Maybe the breed makes a difference when you are trying to choose between male and female. I had a male Rottweiler back many years ago, and he was solid and watchful and steady and dependable and very content to stand back and watch things whereas my friends with female Rottweilers said theirs wanted to lay by their owners' feet. Mayzie reminds me so much of my late Cavalier (male) but not like any other Cavaliers that I have met.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky's urine can turn regular turf brown and he doesn't eat kibble. He eats a very wet dehydrated food. But Ricky has two cousin dogs who visit often, they do eat kibble, and they do turn turf areas brown.

I researched the perfect "lawn" for a dog. I have considerable technical expertise in this area. I searched for one with the following criteria:
- didn't turn brown from dog urine
- relatively drought tolerant
- can stand a wide range of temperatures, from freezing to 100+ degrees
- relatively low maintenance, only needs periodic mowing and doesn't require fertilizers to stay green
- relatively low growing
- must be tough and tolerant of foot traffic

I found the perfect solution for our situation. It is technically not a grass but a ground cover. It is Dutch White Clover. It grows to about 8 inches tall if left un-mowed. I mow it every 3 to 4 weeks during the summer; never in the winter. I water it for 3 minutes, two times a week during the hottest part of the summer. It stays a bright green with jaunty white clover flowers during the summer. It NEVER turns brown from any dog urine. The one downside is that it can become invasive if left unchecked. It needs to be contained within a mowing border - a minimum three inch concrete border or some type of composite wood border (bender board). Also it may attract bees under some conditions.

I have never found a provider who sells Dutch Clover as sod. It must be planted from seed (available from Home Depot, Lowes, nurseries, on-line, etc.). It takes about one month to become established and there should be no traffic from human or dog and should be kept constantly moist (not flooded) during that period.

Ricky loves to bury his nose deep into it and breathe deeply. He loves to roll around in it. He and his cousins play rough on it and it never shows any wear. Never any brown spots.

This may be a solution for some of you. MAKE AMERICA GREEN AGAIN! :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## MNL (Jul 29, 2016)

Just want to say Thanks again to all who responded. I spoke with the breeder and it was decided that it doesn't matter the gender (and we'll go with any color as well) - the priorities are a healthy pup and temperament. I'm so excited! It'll be many months in the waiting but I'll stay busy shopping! Ha I'll be getting a supply list from the breeder, but if anyone has any special suggestions / secrets - please feel free to let me know.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Great! You made the right decision. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Great decision; let the breeder pick out the pup with the right temperament for you and your family instead of focusing on gender since traits for Havanese tend to be NON-gender specific. You're going to have so much fun with a new puppy in the house! I recommend you sign up for puppy kindergarten as soon as you bring him/her home to get started on socialization.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

MNL said:


> I spoke with the breeder and it was decided that it doesn't matter the gender (and we'll go with any color as well) - the priorities are a healthy pup and temperament.


Congratulations, you have made the right decision! :clap2: You are well on your way to becoming a responsible Havanese owner. You are going to have so much fun in the future and we on HF will be there with you, every step of the way, to enjoy the journey! We want you to keep us informed, on a regular basis, as the time gets closer to "adoption" day.

Ricky's Popi


----------

